# North Carolina State Beekeepers Assoc. 2009 Summer Meeting in Wilkes, NC



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey NC_Honey,

I did attend the meeting and have to say I enjoyed the conference and the area. I did not hear what the final count was for the meeting but understand it was over 400. The 3 day event seemed to go very smoothly from a visitors view point and with 400 + people the facility did not seem crowded at all. The work shops were great although I wish I could have attended more of them. I am always amazed at the work that is going on by some very smart people that care a lot about bees. 
We drove over to Kerr dam for a beautiful site of the lake and ate at some great food at the Applewood Bistro and of course the Smoke House bar-B-Que. Thanks for putting on a great conference.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Maxant is hoping to make this show next year. Was tough with HAS being the same timeframe.


----------

